# Swap Out Gas Burners For Gas Bbq Grill Outside 21rs



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello,
I am wanting to convert the outiside burners to a gas bbq grill.
I can get a quick disconnect lp hose from the rv store and buy a portable gas grill BUT i wanted to see if my fellow outbackers have done anything like this and get some feedback.
Any suggestions??
Gary


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This would be an interesting mod. Remember the amount of heat that gets generated by a grill....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Too much heat for sitting in that location. I believe


----------



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

tdvffjohn said:


> Too much heat for sitting in that location. I believe


I guess it would put off more heat that the burners. Probably makes more sense to just have a standalone grill with the quick connect hose.........

Any grill suggestions out there?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I just bought a Weber Q200. it had a lot of good feedback here so i got one. Used it once on our first trip last weekend and was really happy with it. When comparred to the thing i had there was no comparison.


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

I have seen these at Camping World and online. I have heard them referred to as an RVQ. Some companies have these as a factory option instead of a stove so I don't think it would be a problem. Personally, I like to grill over charcoal and not gas. Also, down south we don't call it a BBQ Grill, because you don't cook BBQ on a grill.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We have a Weber Q200 and we love it. I wouldn't want that much heat and grease that close to my RV--but that's just me.


----------



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> I just bought a Weber Q200. it had a lot of good feedback here so i got one. Used it once on our first trip last weekend and was really happy with it. When comparred to the thing i had there was no comparison.


Thank you for knowing the difference, I live near KC and we are pretty serious about our BBQ. I grew up a little farther north and they thought if you are cooking hotdogs on a grill you are barbequing. We smoked pork with tomatoe based sauce. I keep hearing about vineger sauce but never seen it.


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

Ostenhouse said:


> I just bought a Weber Q200. it had a lot of good feedback here so i got one. Used it once on our first trip last weekend and was really happy with it. When comparred to the thing i had there was no comparison.


Thank you for knowing the difference, I live near KC and we are pretty serious about our BBQ. I grew up a little farther north and they thought if you are cooking hotdogs on a grill you are barbequing. We smoked pork with tomatoe based sauce. I keep hearing about vineger sauce but never seen it.
[/quote]
I like Memphis style BBQ the best, but I also like KC. I ate a lot of the TX/OK style when I lived out that way. Carolina style is my least favorite and I live next to NC.


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

We have a Coleman Road Trip Grill (the blue one) and we LOVE it. We set it up away from the RV just to keep the smell and grease (not to mention flames!) away. I would really miss the outdoor cooktop. In fact we have said that when we do trade up we will only consider models with that feature. It keeps odors and heat out of the RV and makes neighbors hungry when your cooking.









Lee Ann


----------



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought a weber portable grill. I am heading to the local propane store to have a hose made with the quick connect fittings so i can plug into the same spot that the cooktop uses.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ostenhouse said:


> I bought a weber portable grill. I am heading to the local propane store to have a hose made with the quick connect fittings so i can plug into the same spot that the cooktop uses.


From what i have read, this will not work without modification to the grill or outback. I believe you will need to remove the regulator from the grill or add a seperate, unregulated, line to the outback. Let me know what you find out. i would like to do the same.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought a RVQ low pressure grill to run off the TT lp supply. I also added a second quick connect to the line to use the grill and cooktop at the same time. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11589 . James


----------



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

I had to order the fittings to make a hose with a quick connect on one end and 1" male threaded piece on the end that goes into the grill. I am concerned about the regulator on the grill and the low pressure from the TT. I wonder what it would take to deregulate the regulator. Drill bit anyone??


----------



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> I bought a RVQ low pressure grill to run off the TT lp supply. I also added a second quick connect to the line to use the grill and cooktop at the same time. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11589 . James


Very sweet setup!!! This is will be phase 2 for me once i get my act together..


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

I am looking at adding one to the back bumper. Just put a 2" receiver on and then hook it right on. That is my idea anyway.

Ed


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> I bought a RVQ low pressure grill to run off the TT lp supply. I also added a second quick connect to the line to use the grill and cooktop at the same time. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11589 . James


This is exactly what we did this weekend to our OB. We had a left over RVQ from our old camper that a hurricane destroyed. So we bought a mounting bar at Camping world and my DH rigged a propane line to fit the OB quick connect. I plan to post pics soon. We love it this way! We cannot use both at the same time. There may be a way to do it but right now it is either one or the other. The newer RVQ's have a frame that keeps them away from the sidewall so the heat doesn't ruin the fiberglass.


----------



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

I received the fitting and the hose today. I put it all together and started the grill. Not so great, the grill lit but as someone mentioned before the low pressure line from the quick connect and the high pressure regulator does not give you much of a flame. I am not going to try and rig it any further. I am going to get a refill valve for the 16oz bottles and be happy with that. i think it will be more convenient to not have the grill teathered to the camper anyway by useing a hose.
Gary


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

MtnBikrTN said:


> Personally, I like to grill over charcoal and not gas. Also, down south we don't call it a BBQ Grill, because you don't cook BBQ on a grill.


I agree with the first statement, disagree with the last. We cook Bar-B-Q on a charcoal grills down here all the time. You just have to do it slow and right! In fact, we will be doing 3 racks of ribs tonight, mmmmmmmm









I won't give it all away, but the first step is to cook the meat slowly with onions wrapped in tin foil till it is falling off the bones. Then, after that, the magic starts...

C


----------

